# Stealth SIM



## Sony311 (Nov 28, 2007)

For those that want an *alternate solution *to TurboSim....The one thing I like about *STEALTH SIM *is that there is a *CANADIAN *dealer....I do not have this nor need it, but I think it's nice to let people know of all the other options out there...

http://www.youtube.com/v/8lL_dKcRZ_U&rel=1

The dealer is:  ▃ ▄ ▆ iPhoneStealth.ca ▆ ▄ ▃

*NOTE* The object of TurboSIM and StealthSIM is to UNLOCK *OOTB 1.1.2 iPhones only*. You will need to JAILBREAK the phone *first* beforehand (this is pretty easy and you can get the jailbreak software readily on any iPhone forum)- I believe all instructions are given to you once you make your purchase. If you an earlier version of the iPhone, remember that there are numerous guides on how to this on your own for free (just search for Jailbreak 1.1.2)....Good Luck!

*Disclaimer*: I am not affiliated in any way, shape or form with TurboSIM or StealthSIM. This post is merely an information piece only. I am not responsible for any damages TURBOSIM or STEALTHSIM may incur either through hardware or monetary transactions.​


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

I have a StealthSIM and it successfully unlocked my OOB 1.1.2 iPhone for use on Rogers. Got tired of waiting for a software hack.

As mentioned, it shipped from Mississauga, and the site is still open (unlike TurboSIM). This reminds me of satellite TV hacking. The battle continues.


----------

